# Yikes!!!



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Have you ever had a 6’ blue racer stuck in your garden fence?


Let me tell ya that ole boy was not appreciative of my rescue attempts at all. 

Man are those things ornery.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

lol....bet that was fun


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank you for making the effort to save it instead of killing it outright.
I have heard they are threatened in Michigan? Not sure but just the same, thank you.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Thank you for making the effort to save it instead of killing it outright.
> I have heard they are threatened in Michigan? Not sure but just the same, thank you.


Well they aren’t threatened in my yard. See them all the time. Anything that helps keep the mice down in my area is considered a friend.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

ReallyBigFish said:


> lol....bet that was fun


It was an old fashion shat show. Wish I would have videoed it. Lol


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Blue racers and northern water snakes are mean, mean snakes. I saw 2 dead on Comstock Rd not too far from Bitely Sunday

Cool snake and good job, Lumberman for rescuing it


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

When we were teens my brother and I saw a northern watersnake for the first time. I told him to catch it. He waded in after it and it turned and swam at him. Never seen my brother move so fast. LOL Still laughing 20 years later.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I hate water snakes. But I have no Ill will towards blue racers. Caught a lot of both of them as a kid, the water snakes were the only ones that were ornery 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I have seen lots of really big water snakes but have never seen a blue racer and I spend lots of time outdoors in the woods or on the water.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Cool and creepy all at the same time when a blue racer gets up on a limb and starts going up high, only seen it twice but it was unsettling one of those times when it was angling up limbs on a sapling about ten feet from me.

Another cool one I saw at the top of a ridge and I wanted to catch it, as I made a move it bolted down the hill and set the blue racer speed record only hitting the ground a few times on its way to the bottom, I've seen them move fast but I compared that one to a spooked whitetail it got down the hill so fast.

I decided it didn't want to get caught and continued on with my day on top of the ridge.


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

I found two dead ones in some discarded netting like that when we first bought our property. I disposed of it before it caught others. We have a lot of them in our area.

Neighbor took this picture last spring. Said there were three more males trying to get at the female.


----------



## Tactical Assist (Dec 27, 2019)

This rat snake was sun bathing a few days ago in the yard


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Mouse catcher at our cabin up north


----------

